# Adaptation IMMO 3, ECU, Cluster, & Key "Key, Not OK"



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm working toward completing a full R32 swap into my 2004 GTI VR6. The donor car was a 2004 R32.

The issue I'm having is in regard to the immobilization function of the car. I don't know exactly how to identify the problem, but I can provide some information from which you all may be able to offer some advice.

I have the SKC/Login Code for the cluster currently installed and the SKC/Login Code for the R32 cluster (which is not installed).

What's currently in use:
Original Cluster
Original Key
R32 Full Harness, relays, fuses, etc.
R32 ECU
R32 Engine

I'm able to login ENGINE using the R32 SKC.
I'm able to login INSTRUMENTS using the GTI SKC.

1. Login at ENGINE with R32 SKC
2. Click 10-Adaptation
3. Read Block 50
4. Input GTI SKC
5. Results in top left box displaying KEY and the next box displaying NOT OK


1. Login at INSTRUMENTS with GTI SKC
2. Click 10-Adaptation
3. Read Block 21
4. Displays in top left box OLD KEY
5. Stored Value shows 0 (it originally showed 3)
6. Change new value from 0 to 1 and the top left box changed to NEW KEY
7. Click TEST and nothing really happened.
8. Click SAVE, it asks "are you sure", YES
9. Not sure it did anything... the immobilizer light is still flashing.


I'm lost! Please help. Let me know if there are any particular measuring blocks you'd like for me to report.


Something else that may be of importance. When I login at ENGINE, the VIN doesn't show up in any of the fields. The only info that shows is VAG Number, Soft Coding, Component, Shop #, and the second Extra Field (Geraet 854933)


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Login at INSTRUMENTS with GTI SKC
2. Click Adaptation - 10
3. Read block 50
4. Input R32 SKC
5. Top left box shows KEY next box shows NOT OK


Very similar results were had with the ENGINE CONTROLLER and Adaptation/Block 50.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Please post a valid auto-scan so the forum criteria is met.......

Thank you


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for the heads up. I was going to research the rules prior to posting but it must have slipped my mind as a result of breathing gas fumes for so long.

Here you are:

Tuesday,05,August,2014,15:56:08:33929
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212




VIN: WVWKG61J34D131131 License Plate: EMRON
Mileage: 89261 Repair Order: 20140805






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Chassis Type: 1J (1J - VW Golf/Bora IV (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWKG61J34D131131 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BJS.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EG HW: 14. 4.0 3
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5626 
Coding: 0000132
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933
VCID: 54ACA145F47FC6BE6FF-5120


9 Faults Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 002 - Signal too High
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) 
P1426 - 004 - Open Circuit
19475 - Valve for Exhaust Flap 1 (N321) 
P3019 - 004 - Open Circuit
17881 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump 
P1473 - 004 - Open Circuit
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) 
P1432 - 004 - Open Circuit
16440 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2: Heating Circuit 
P0056 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
16420 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: Heating Circuit 
P0036 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
17877 - EVAP Canister Solenoid Valve 2 (N115) 
P1469 - 004 - Open Circuit
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 008 - 
Readiness: 0110 1101


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

How about if u try adaptation from the instrument cluster without login?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

For some reason, the full scan didn't go through on the first attempt.

Here it is now.

Tuesday,05,August,2014,16:09:04:33929
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212




VIN: 9BWDH61J144000601 License Plate: EMRON
Mileage: 89259 Repair Order: 20140805-01




Chassis Type: 1J (1J - VW Golf/Bora IV (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWDH61J144000601 Mileage: 143650km/89259miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BJS.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EG HW: 14. 4.0 3
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5626 
Coding: 0000132
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933
VCID: 54ACA145F47FC6BE6FF-5120


11 Faults Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 002 - Signal too High
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) 
P1426 - 004 - Open Circuit
19475 - Valve for Exhaust Flap 1 (N321) 
P3019 - 004 - Open Circuit
17881 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump 
P1473 - 004 - Open Circuit
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) 
P1432 - 004 - Open Circuit
16440 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2: Heating Circuit 
P0056 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
16420 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: Heating Circuit 
P0036 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
17877 - EVAP Canister Solenoid Valve 2 (N115) 
P1469 - 004 - Open Circuit
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 008 - 
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2 
P1114 - 004 - Internal Resistance too High
17548 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S2 
P1140 - 004 - Internal Resistance too High
Readiness: 0110 1101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-A.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 P
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0101 
Coding: 0023049
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3776F6C945C90DA66AD-5120


6 Faults Found:
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
004 - No Signal/Communication


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 27562689C5699D26FAD-5102


4 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-00 - Resistance Too High
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
32-00 - Resistance Too High
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Passenger Side (N154) 
32-00 - Resistance Too High


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V56 
Coding: 00230
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 346CC1C504BFE6BE4FF-5102
9BWDH61J144000601 VWZ7Z0C7632773


7 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) 
35-00 - -
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
07-00 - Signal too Low
01179 - Incorrect Key Programming 
35-00 - -
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E48DD5B0271A9EEB7-5102


2 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-00 - No Communications


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: C7 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 22161 
VCID: 3776F6C915C90DA66AD-4B00


Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 


Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 


6 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01131 - Control Circuit for Turn Signals 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
37-00 - Faulty
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

robin_bga said:


> How about if u try adaptation from the instrument cluster without login?



Gives an error.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Emron, I have never had any success in adapting when having the immo errors in the system, maybe u might but I really don't think.
I think u need to try adaptation to the inst cluster on chanel 00 without login.
I always use that without fail everytime I have to change the ECU, all it does is to tell the instrument cluster to re-probe all its components for better addresses.
I tried it today and it works.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Robin.

What now?

1. Instrument Controller
2. Adaptation
3. Read Block 0
4. Save

...?

Try to adapt it now?

Should I try reading block 0 under the Engine controller, too?


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes to the instrument cluster


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

All is the same.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok try the first procedure you were doing but this to time with errors cleared.
If it still fails the login and do the procedure I gave you, remember its only in the instrument cluster, for the ECU, just erase the errors before you do that.
Read Block 0
The idea is to reset the instrument cluster.
I will do some research for you in the morning, its 3001hr here so its past my time to sleep.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Both of you thank you for your participation in the VCDS forum.

A valid unlocked and married key is required first authorized before a controller can be 050 swapped and conditions for time out met or channel open.

That goes for both directions in ecu or cluster/IMMO.

I can help correct all of this making the keys all useable again with special tools and contacted directly via email only.

[email protected]


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Jack, give me a call please. 

7608998944


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't engage on the phone........only written documented text via email.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe it is fixed now. The problem was that the ignition switch was not plugged in and was therefore unable to detect whether the key matched or not.

Easy peasy.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice that you figure it out. 
So what did you do.
please share. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Ummmmm that would explain an invalid key if that was the case being unplugged form the coil ring.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I performed the steps in post 1 but had the ignition switch plugged in. Pretty much, I followed the steroids at wiki Ross.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

I was under the impression you were using a different key with a different cluster and that will get you the same result of access denied for an 050.

Glad you retraced your steps.


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

How did you get your SKC's? I asked my dealer for the SKC for my car and he looked at me like I had two heads. He brought his tech in and the guy said "Huh? All I do is hook it up to the computer and it programs everything"


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Specialized equipment with proper license.........

Correct the OEM doesn't release SKC codes to dealers since 2005 however the system is still up internally for use by authorized personnel.

We can help if interested and proper forms are provided to be authenticated.


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks, but I was asking the OP.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

VAGtacho or VAGdashCOM will be able to retrieve SKCs.


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Be wary of knock off versions.


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

Absolutely! Do you have a reputable source to buy the VagTacho software you could pm me?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been years since I've used it but I believe the software is readily available. It's the cable that costs.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Real versions are to be purchased from Kiti the author.

[email protected]


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

For personal use , those tools are not worth to buy it, it is not cheap investment for one time use . Better get service with some one who has this tool.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

:thumbup:
Yup what Marin said is correct because a clone will ruin a controller creating issues.


----------

